# NYU Stern MFA/MBA Feature Film Concept - Can it be someone else's script that you as a producer would want to develop or can it be an idea you have?



## FilmGuyAfrica (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi Everyone! 

I have a question regarding the one page film concept for the creative portfolio at Tisch, I read on this thread that "the concept is simply an idea for a feature film that you may wish to develop should you be accepted into the program. therefore we assume its not something you've already written. Think of it as a story pitch more than something as detailed as a treatment" - this was a response from NYU that someone posted. 

I am really stuck on what the format should like and if it can be someone else's script that you as a producer would want to develop or if it can be an idea you have. Also, how much detail should be in the synopsis/story pitch. Do you also list genre and budget and is it also just a 12 font document?

Many Thanks!


----------



## cyberpeach (Nov 30, 2020)

I think it's fine to use someone else's as it stated "you would like to develop" but not 100% sure.


----------



## llueve (Nov 30, 2020)

I can't find any clarification on the NYU site (that site is no fun to navigate), but I actually would think it should be something you yourself *would* write but have not yet written (or haven't yet necessarily written). A story pitch that is your original story pitch. This is my guess just based on the way other schools frame their application materials: They often don't want collaborations, so that they can assess you as an individual.

So it seems safer to me to go with your own original pitch. But I am just guessing. You may want to call or email the school, although I know the deadline is fast approaching.


----------

